# Powerbait vs. Gulp



## huntingfishing (Apr 30, 2010)

which would you choose


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to use the gulp alive minnows. Ive caught bass, crappie, Pike and saugeye on them. Pain in the butt to carry the tub they come in and they always leak. Reason I no longer use them.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I wanna know if GULP has calories. If it does (I'd guess it does, based on its texture and how weird it is), you might as well be using live bait. That stuff is for people who can't catch fish on real lures. Do tourney's ban it? If not they should. Good for dinks of all species and catfish.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Powerbait...

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Gulp for smallies on the dropshot. Powerbait for everything else.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> you might as well be using live bait. That stuff is for people who can't catch fish on real lures. Do tourney's ban it? If not they should. Good for dinks of all species and catfish.


Wow,tell us what you really think of the stuff .

I've used the Gulp Alive minnows,nightcrawlers,and the Batwing frongs and really didn't like any of it so I don't use them anymore. In my experience with the stuff I tried they all seemed to dry out in the packages even though they was always sealed tight. The frogs was the worst ones of them all. I've used the Gulp Alive spray bottles and don't really think it helped me all that much either. I don't use alot of plastic worms but when and if I do I use the PowerBait line.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> I wanna know if GULP has calories. If it does (I'd guess it does, based on its texture and how weird it is), you might as well be using live bait. That stuff is for people who can't catch fish on real lures. Do tourney's ban it? If not they should. Good for dinks of all species and catfish.


So are other "Plastics" that are infused with scent also for people who can't catch fish on real lures??? And just so we know, What is a real lure??? Man, I've caught some BIG fish on plastics!LOL


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Does the scent contain calories? Are you tempting the fish with FOOD? But yeah scents are weak too. Only JV anglers use scent...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I've went through about 10 bags of GULP ($1 on clearance or I wouldn't have bought) and it catches fish(especially channel cats in the river). The stuff is like "dink crack". And yes I think the Donnor party could have survived on GULP.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> Does the scent contain calories? Are you tempting the fish with FOOD? But yeah scents are weak too. Only JV anglers use scent...


What's the big deal with the calorie thing you keep bringing up? 

So let me get this straight because I'm a little slow sometimes,you're saying that anyone who uses any kind of scent on their baits is a JV angler.....That's completely absurd and foolish to think that. So what you're effectively saying is that KVD,Roland Martin,and the likes are JV anglers and aren't as good as someone like yourself who doesn't use any scents?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've went through about 10 bags of GULP ($1 on clearance or I wouldn't have bought) and it catches fish(especially channel cats in the river). The stuff is like "dink crack". And yes I think the Donnor party could have survived on GULP.


My son ate one of them when he was younger....he sure didn't like it....at all!LOL

I only use Jap plastics with Squid scent...'cause I love the smell of calamari and so do BIG fish!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My opinion: spray on scents and gulp are lame. That is all.

What the deal with calories? It the same arument bw people who use live bait and those who use lures (not gulp though lol). Are you "tricking" the fish? Or tempting them with FOOD? Pretty simple idea, really.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I think JamesT is just saying there is a difference between "bait" and a "lure." He prefers to fish with a "lure" instead of "bait." 
[/COLOR] 
When I was a kid, my dad used "lures" and I used "bait." We both caught fish, but as I got older, I realized that "I" thought he looked like he was having more fun, so I "matured" into using "lures" instead of "bait," emulating what my father was doing. I think the same thing happened with my daughter and I. She has switched to using "lures" just like her dad. We do have a couple exceptions, like we always use "bait" fishing for catfish (which I typically find boring, yet relaxing and enjoyable all at the same time), and on occasion for crappie when we're not fly fishing for them.

Choices, options, decisions, hobbies, you name it, everyone has their own. None are really "good" or "bad," with the exception of my excessive use of quotation marks in this post. If you enjoy it, and it's legal and not hurting anyone, do it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

sbreech said:


> I think JamesT is just saying there is a difference between "bait" and a "lure." He prefers to fish with a "lure" instead of "bait."
> [/COLOR]
> When I was a kid, my dad used "lures" and I used "bait." We both caught fish, but as I got older, I realized that "I" thought he looked like he was having more fun, so I "matured" into using "lures" instead of "bait," emulating what my father was doing. I think the same thing happened with my daughter and I. She has switched to using "lures" just like her dad. We do have a couple exceptions, like we always use "bait" fishing for catfish (which I typically find boring, yet relaxing and enjoyable all at the same time), and on occasion for crappie when we're not fly fishing for them.
> 
> Choices, options, decisions, hobbies, you name it, everyone has their own. None are really "good" or "bad," with the exception of my excessive use of quotation marks in this post. If you enjoy it, and it's legal and not hurting anyone, do it.




Well said!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> My opinion: spray on scents and gulp are lame. That is all.
> 
> What the deal with calories? It the same arument bw people who use live bait and those who use lures (not gulp though lol). Are you "tricking" the fish? Or tempting them with FOOD? Pretty simple idea, really.


Well then don't use them if you think they're lame and don't work. There's some folks on here that like to use scents and some of us don't. However for you to imply that those that do use scents are JV anglers is an insult to many very exceptional anglers. I have tried various scents and didn't think they helped me at all but I'm not gonna insult somebody for choosing to do so.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry, just my opinion. (Now if you'll excuse me I need to "spray my lure with scent").


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Well then don't use them if you think they're lame and don't work. There's some folks on here that like to use scents and some of us don't. However for you to imply that those that do use scents are JV anglers is an insult to many very exceptional anglers. I have tried various scents and didn't think they helped me at all but I'm not gonna insult somebody for choosing to do so.


I remember the first time I used spray-on scent, which I believe was oil-based. I was on my buddy's boat, took a step,...slip...I thought I dang near broke my back. That's my reason for not using spray-on scent...pure fear.  
[/COLOR] 
I do have these rubber worms, though, that have a strong garlic scent that do pretty darn well with the bass, but I don't know if it's the scent or the action.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> My opinion: spray on scents and gulp are lame. That is all.
> 
> What the deal with calories? It the same arument bw people who use live bait and those who use lures (not gulp though lol). Are you "tricking" the fish? Or tempting them with FOOD? Pretty simple idea, really.


AT WORST, I think attractants and scents just help cover up your scent or the smell of paint or plastic. 
My belief is that there are just 2 groups of bait...live or natural bait and artificial and each has it's place!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Well give it a few years, there will soon be 2.5 categories of bait. Oh wait, there already are!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Taken from

http://bassbuzz.outdoorsfanmedia.com/br_news_article.asp?thecat=2&ID=182



"Decades of research have shown Jones and Prochnow that fish are somewhat like people in what they eat: just about anywhere in the world, people eat the staples of meat and potatoes. Fish, research shows, are the same way. Whether it's a bass, redfish, pike, flounder &#8211; any species &#8211; they all consume the same staple diets, much like meat and potatoes. These staples are the base layer for all Gulp! products and contain a formula that Berkley scientists have found to appeal universally to fish. 

The second layer of the Gulp! flavor formula is akin to local and regional differences in human diets. In some parts of the world, different spices are used; sometimes sauces. Following this analogy, the second layer would be considered the seasoning layer, with each bait "seasoned" to adhere to what flavors research has shown the fish to be attracted. 

Ultimately, the third layer is specific to the style of bait. From shrimp to baitfish, extra ingredients are included, so that in the underwater environment of the fish, these baits smell like the real thing they represent. 

"When a redfish eats a Gulp! Shrimp, it's actually tasting several different things. He gets the shrimp layer, the seasoning layer and the meat and potatoes," Prochnow said. "That's why fish never pass up a Gulp! meal when they can get it."


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Taken from
> 
> http://bassbuzz.outdoorsfanmedia.com/br_news_article.asp?thecat=2&ID=182
> 
> ...


Man, I wished they worked as good as the marketing campaign suggests...heck, I'd never have any slow fishing days, if they were that good....maybe I just got a bad batch the last time, or maybe I need to try them again and see if there's a new formula!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You like the marketing?

Sooooo then....

If you ripped the tail off a gulp minnow and put the body on a hook under a bobber and threw it out on a windless and sunny day(and were only allowed to "set the hook", but not impart any action to the "lure"), could you catch fish all day long?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used both and have success with both. The gulp seems to work a little better IMO
The best power worms I used aren't made in the size I liked anymore. Thanks berkly


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JamesT said:


> My opinion: spray on scents and gulp are lame. That is all.
> 
> What the deal with calories? It the same arument bw people who use live bait and those who use lures (not gulp though lol). Are you "tricking" the fish? Or tempting them with FOOD? Pretty simple idea, really.


I think Kota Kiriyama may just disagree with you on that one. 

http://www.bassmaster.com/node/107852

Oh...Byron Velvick too...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Not saying scent doesn't work(why wouldn't it work? Just not my cup of tea), especially under certain situations. Am I allowed to think that and still think of pros that use scent as "JV Anglers"? To each his own. Go Chum Slicks!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> You like the marketing?
> 
> Sooooo then....
> 
> If you ripped the tail off a gulp minnow and put the body on a hook under a bobber and threw it out on a windless and sunny day(and were only allowed to "set the hook", but not impart any action to the "lure"), could you catch fish all day long?


I don't think so! 
And I actually have no faith in them anyway...because of the lack of action at slow to super slow retrieves.....I believe that if you're not comfortable or don't have faith in a bait/lure you're not going to fish well with it, no matter what! 
Crappie niblets on the other hand are a different story!LOL


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

JamesT said:


> You like the marketing?
> 
> Sooooo then....
> 
> If you ripped the tail off a gulp minnow and put the body on a hook under a bobber and threw it out on a windless and sunny day(and were only allowed to "set the hook", but not impart any action to the "lure"), could you catch fish all day long?


I was a lake once and was working with both my kids more then fishing myself, So I threw on some gulp worms, carolina rigged and would let it sit out there as I had to help the kids. Well 9 out of 10 times that I would come back to my rod I would have a smallie on it. No setting hooks, no use of extra motion on it, just let it sit and wham. Does it always work like that, NO, but when it does WOW.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL!

I throw lures on my lurecaster because I'm pro and don't use bait so that's why I don't have a baitcaster.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's the applicable definitions from dictionary.com

"bait: food, or some substitute, used as a lure in fishing, trapping, etc.

lure:a decoy; live or especially artificial bait used in fishing or trapping."

According to the definition, live bait are lures.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jamest said:


> here's the applicable definitions from dictionary.com
> 
> "bait: Food, or some substitute, used as a lure in fishing, trapping, etc.
> 
> ...


I'M TOO OLD FOR THIS.....you're confusing me....my brain can"t handle the trickery!!lol


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite line in the kiriyama story: _"I'd see the fish on the graph, drop the line and just watch the fish (on the graph) come up and eat (the Gulp!)"_
_[/COLOR]_ 
93 pounds, WOW! That is incredible for a year, let alone 4 days...but...and NOT meant as a jab to him or his peers, I wonder how high the weigh-ins would be in the tournaments if the guys/gals didn't use electronics to show them where the fish are. I think the weights would drop as quick as a kid's score on WoW without cheat codes...but since it's open to all the fishermen, the playing field is even as long as the pocket books are open.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

sbreech said:


> My favorite line in the kiriyama story: _"I'd see the fish on the graph, drop the line and just watch the fish (on the graph) come up and eat (the Gulp!)"_
> _[/COLOR]_
> 93 pounds, WOW! That is incredible for a year, let alone 4 days...but...and NOT meant as a jab to him or his peers, I wonder how high the weigh-ins would be in the tournaments if the guys/gals didn't use electronics to show them where the fish are. I think the weights would drop as quick as a kid's score on WoW without cheat codes...but since it's open to all the fishermen, the playing field is even as long as the pocket books are open.




I wonder how big the bags would be if they were only allowed to fish with cane poles and 10' of line.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Not saying scent doesn't work(why wouldn't it work? Just not my cup of tea), especially under certain situations. Am I allowed to think that and still think of pros that use scent as "JV Anglers"? To each his own. Go Chum Slicks!


"Allowed" to? Sure. I guess if you go qualify for the Elite series and beat the "JV anglers", then others might think your "allowed" opinion is accurate.

Do you only use unscented and unsalted plastics? You don't throw Yum, Powerbait or any other of those augmented plastics...do you?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> I wonder how big the bags would be if they were only allowed to fish with cane poles and 10' of line.


hahaha! And straw hats my friend.  I'll step back from technology for fishing, but I ain't giving up my rods and reels. Besides, there's no technology to my graphite rods or ball bearing reels...

But I'll bet many fish could be caught with can poles and gulp under a quill bobber. :F


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Powerbait always....I do very well with there grubs for steelies......this scent argument is so stupid....don't use it if you don't like it..i will just continue to catch twice as many fish on my "lures" with the "scent"

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I've never used any GULP! Alive products but I like the regular GULP! minnow grubs a lot. I've used them for several years and never had any problem with the product drying out even when left in the trunk of my car in the summer. As a matter of fact, I put an opened bag away last fall and it was still good several months later when I used them this spring. I make sure to keep the baits in the original bag with the liquid/goo stuff they are packaged in. The ziplock package they come in is well made and I've had no problems with the package leaking. The minnow grubs are the only thing from the GULP! line that I've tried yet but I would/will try other products. I use a bunch of stuff from the Powerbait line including grubs, tubes and various worms; Powerbait is my go to line for plastics but if I see an equivalent plastic from the GULP line I'd not hesitate to try it.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

You know what my opionion of gulp is,lol... I have caught more fish on gulp twisters than anything I've every used. But my complaint is you get a pack of 30, 15 of them are defective and its every bag. It's ridiculous.

_The Silverback_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

yep, they vacuum seal the bags while half the tails are folded over, and they never regain the original shape they were supposed to have.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Look at it this way. If you run out of jerky you can always crack open your bag of Gulp! You get Shrimp, Seasoning and Meat & potatoes all in one. Whooo Hooo! --Tim..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> Look at it this way. If you run out of jerky you can always crack open your bag of Gulp! You get Shrimp, Seasoning and Meat & potatoes all in one. Whooo Hooo! --Tim..........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 46545


Come-on Tim, I already told you that my son ate a few when he was younger and the results weren't impressive! No way was I gonna try them after that!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> Not saying scent doesn't work(why wouldn't it work? Just not my cup of tea), especially under certain situations. Am I allowed to think that and still think of pros that use scent as "JV Anglers"? To each his own. Go Chum Slicks!


That's absurd and I'm now dumber for reading it. I'm pretty sure the Elite Series guys and FLW aren't JV anglers because some of them choose to use scents. That's an insult to them and anyone else that uses scents. You've still never answered the question asked by another person earlier of whether or not you use only unscented or unsalted plastics. Because if you do then by your own words then you're a JV angler too. Man you must hate GULP alot to keep at it like this.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Other than spoons, my manufactured tackle has been collecting dust for 3+ years. I think I busted out the horny toads and ribbits while ponding 2 years ago, but other than that it has been about 3 years since I've fished soft plastics. I'm just not into them. Been there, done that (a lot, soft plastics is pretty much all I used to fish). With the very occasional exception (and soft plastics aren't the exception, trust me) if I didn't make it, I don't fish it, and I don't want to fish it. I don't pour soft plastics, nor do I have any desire to.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

sbreech said:


> hahaha! And straw hats my friend.  I'll step back from technology for fishing, but I ain't giving up my rods and reels. Besides, there's no technology to my graphite rods or ball bearing reels...
> 
> But I'll bet many fish could be caught with can poles and gulp under a quill bobber. :F


Isn't it cray how we put a $2000 box of electronics on a boat to chase fish? 

On smaller waters I think one can do well with just a fish finder (no side imaging or stuff). On water like Erie...I think good electronics becomes almost necessary.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Other than spoons, my manufactured tackle has been collecting dust for 3+ years. I think I busted out the horny toads and ribbits while ponding 2 years ago, but other than that it has been about 3 years since I've fished soft plastics. I'm just not into them. Been there, done that (a lot, soft plastics is pretty much all I used to fish). With the very occasional exception (and soft plastics aren't the exception, trust me) if I didn't make it, I don't fish it, and I don't want to fish it. I don't pour soft plastics, nor do I have any desire to.


So how do you fish in 20-30 FOW? How do you fish in a grass mat or lily pads? Or do you not do either of those?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Isn't it cray how we put a $2000 box of electronics on a boat to chase fish?
> 
> On smaller waters I think one can do well with just a fish finder (no side imaging or stuff). On water like Erie...I think good electronics becomes almost necessary.


Yeah it is. I still remember when I was a kid and read about the first "fish finders" and thinking to myself, "DANG!" Honestly, I don't think there's anything cooler. BUT, being a boatless guy, the big bodies of water are pretty much off-limits to me, and that's OK because I enjoy pretty much every aspect of fishing. I don't see why there is so much animosity on the boards between boat/shore, live/artificial/blend, fly/spin, yadda yadda yadda. We're all out here to enjoy what we enjoy, and our common thread is those dang finned friends that don't breathe air. To be frank, I'd probably be seen from time to time fly fishing off a 50k bass boat trowing a midge tipped with a maggot, so I'm sure I'd tick off everyone fishing for one reason or another - "look at him, that ain't how it's done!" And guess what, I'd still catch fish and be happy doing it. If I had the boat and equipment, I'd fish big lakes and tournaments and enjoy that part right along with heading out to the small pond to crappie fish with my dad or down to the river to fly fish for some smallies. It gets me out of the house, onto the water, and into my own world. Fishing is an obsession, and I'm fortunate enough to have a wife and daughter that accept it as well as join in from time to time. 
[/COLOR] 
I know that was long winded, too long winded, because I just wasted 10 minutes off my fishing time tonight...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> So how do you fish in 20-30 FOW? How do you fish in a grass mat or lily pads? Or do you not do either of those?


I fish rivers and the rivers I fish max out at about 7 feet (deepest holes maaaybe 8-10)where I fish them. No grass mats. I'll fish topwater and subsurface but have never "punched thru" a mat with a 1/2 oz+ jig n pig. If I need to fish pads, I'll typically use a scumfrog big foot, maybe the snag proof tourney model frog, or a moss boss (and the horny toads, and stanley ribbits). I have fished 20-30 FOW and did t-rig, wacky rig, drop shot some soft plastics. But no secret sauce was applied, I promise. I bought some "Bass Gravy" about 20 years ago and still have it. I remember the original fish formula used to leave an oil slick. My friend had some back in about 82.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Troll harder.

Read your sig and stop posting already.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm not :T. Whats wrong with disliking gulp, spray on scents, and not fishing soft plastics? I fish crankbaits/topwater I make 80% of the time, spoons 18% of the time, and various manufactured lures about 2% of the time. Didn't realize people would get their knickers all bunched up over some comment about "JV anglers". Lures and scents developed by biochemists and "fish food scientists" with Ph.D's are just not my thing. I like to know I caught my fish without having to tempt them with food or constantly putting perfume on my lures like a girl and leaving chum slicks. (there's your :T).


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> I wonder how big the bags would be if they were only allowed to fish with cane poles and 10' of line.


I don't know, but it would probably separate the men from the boys.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

JamesT said:


> I like to know I caught my fish without having to tempt them with food or constantly putting perfume on my lures like a girl and leaving chum slicks. (there's your :T).


I already stated that you are trollin and try harder.

What do you think fishing is if you aren't tempting fish to bite regardless of scent or no scent? What do you think a lure or bait is supposed to do? You were smart enough to look up both words so tell me, what are you doing when you are fishing if you aren't presenting a lure or bait to entice a fish to bite so you can catch them? Guess what a lure or bait is supposed to represent...........FOOD! That is why they eat it with or without scent. Get it yet?

If you like to think you can catch fish without using something to temp them then go grab a stick and sharpen it and spear them or better yet go use your hands master fisherman. I'll be the "JV" angler and use my gear, whatever it may consists of.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

there is a difference between representing food and being food.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

It's not so much your view on the subject it's the condescending attitude you've displayed towards others that might choose to do something you don't want to. It's fine and dandy you fish almost entirely with the stuff you make but to insult other anglers was totally wrong on your part. Why don't you just let it drop already and go make some more stuff to fish with. Like it was already pointed out earlier why don't you take your own signatures advice.


----------

